# Code for changing to RF on R15-500



## hanover (Feb 14, 2008)

I need a code for setting up my remote to RF with a R15-500 std dvr


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

hanover said:


> I need a code for setting up my remote to RF with a R15-500 std dvr


Click your MENU button and scroll down to SYSTEM SETUP and press SELECT. Next, scroll down to the REMOTE selection. Choose IR/RF option and follow the on-screen prompts and instructions.

NOTE: Be sure your DirecTV remote is RF capable (it will have an FCC sticker on the back if it is) and also be sure your R15-500 has an RF remote antenna plugged into it. This antenna and RF Remotes can be ordered on the DirecTV web page http://www.directv.com if you don't have these items.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The remote provided with the R15 is not a RF remote. As ThomasM noted, you need to make sure you have or get an RF capable remote.


----------

